# Check Out My New Cutoff Tool



## lens42 (Feb 21, 2016)

Milwaukee's baby portable bandsaw. So cute. Probably wise to do this with the spindle stopped.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kd4gij (Feb 21, 2016)

Well that is one way. Nice porta band.


----------



## Dan_S (Feb 21, 2016)

what's the capacity of that thing?


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Feb 21, 2016)

1 5/8''


----------



## lens42 (Feb 21, 2016)

It's also pretty light and OSHA approved for one-hand use. The main reason I got it was to cut up long sections I get at the metal store. I don't have a truck, so everything has to fit in the hatchback. No more hack sawing in the parking lot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## David VanNorman (Feb 21, 2016)

Cute That would be handy. Is it a battery job? I couldn't see a cord.


----------



## AirWolf (Feb 21, 2016)

Cute, very handy,  ... but PLEASE... put a small piece of plywood or something similar over the ways to protect them.. "just in case"! 
Ya know "Murphy" loves popping in at the most inopportune moment!!


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Feb 21, 2016)

That thing is totally awesome


----------



## lens42 (Feb 22, 2016)

David VanNorman said:


> Cute That would be handy. Is it a battery job? I couldn't see a cord.


Yes, it's a small 12V battery.  Don't know how many cuts before recharge.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mzayd3 (Feb 22, 2016)

Keep us posted on the battery life. I have milwaukee's 28 volt version. I can go weeks without charging it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chiptosser (Feb 22, 2016)

That's a cool little saw.   I bet it is a ***** to make a blade for it.


----------



## Bray D (Feb 24, 2016)

That's awesome. If it had a 2" capacity I'd add it to my wish list for my dedicated tube cutter. At 1 5/8", it falls short of probably 60% of the tubework I do (typically 1.75" OD).


----------



## PatMiles (Feb 24, 2016)

AirWolf said:


> Ya know "Murphy" loves popping in at the most inopportune moment!!



You do know that Murphy is a woman!


----------



## alloy (Feb 24, 2016)

Mine aren't new, but I use my full size Milwaukee porta bad saws for the same thing.  Quick and easy.


----------



## turnitupper (Feb 25, 2016)

Bray D said:


> That's awesome. If it had a 2" capacity I'd add it to my wish list for my dedicated tube cutter. At 1 5/8", it falls short of probably 60% of the tubework I do (typically 1.75" OD).


Milwaukee also make 18V versions in 3 1/4" and 5" cut. Not as cute as this little fella  but might suit.
John.


----------



## David VanNorman (Feb 25, 2016)

HF has a unit like the MLWK for a 150. or so .My friend has one says it works good. Handy tool.


----------



## Boomer (Apr 13, 2016)

Well now that's a cute little do-dad! Nice score!


----------

